
ReactOS a Ripoff of the Windows Research Kernel Claims Microsoft Kernel Engineer - rolph
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/03/reactos_a_ripoff_of_the_windows_research_kernel_claims_microsoft_kernel_engineer/
======
rolph
a serious accusation, but i recall a few opensource winclone efforts during
win7 adoption woes.

a couple links to breadcrumbs if you want to look at the ?evidence? for
yourself.

ReactOS for those who dont know about it:

[https://www.reactos.org/](https://www.reactos.org/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReactOS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReactOS)

Win research kernel on github:

[https://github.com/markjandrews/wrk-v1.2](https://github.com/markjandrews/wrk-v1.2)

------
detaro
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20341022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20341022)

